
Ask HN: Any suggestions for a better podcast app than the Apple iOS app? - andrewstuart
I&#x27;d like a podcast app that:<p><i></i> does not auto download any podcasts - plays only on demand<p><i></i> does not retain downloaded podcasts, clogging up my free space<p><i></i> does not stall to the point of freezing when updating podcasts
======
Whirl
Overcast seems to satisfy all of your requirements.

